# Such a Good Traveler!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We just got back Saturday from a 10-day road trip to Montana to visit family with Augie. I wasn't sure what to expect as the longest trip he had gone with us before this was a three-hour trip to Seattle. He did wonderfully - I am ever so pleased with my boy! The new car seat worked out great - he seemed quite comfortable in it. He was excited by all the new sights and people. No carsickness was observed. For the most part, he would just curl up in the seat and sleep, waking up when we hit rest stops or stopped for the night. The first day was approximately 14 hours on the road. He even spent his second birthday (October 23) with our granddaughters. He loves them and they love him. He behaved so well and we got comments that he behaved better than some kids. Yay for obedience classes!!! We did have about three days of miserable weather, cold and windy as heck. We stopped along the road on the prairie of eastern Montana for him to go potty (hate to be negative here, but that area isn't even pretty during NICE weather!! - sorry if I offend anyone here!!) - and the wind nearly blew his hair off. I wish I had gotten a picture, but it was so miserable that it didn't cross my mind until later. Here are a few photos. One in his car seat, one on his birthday with his new Skineez duck, with Buffy the shih tzu/Pekingese cross that didn't want to play with him, and DH and Augie at our favorite last rest stop in Mt where we always say goodbye to Mt with the coloring tamaracks in the background.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! Isn't it great traveling with our havs? I think they are so happy to be with us, they are true sports about it. Gucci is a great traveller, car, plane...(haven't done the train yet) but she has done the subway  They just wanna be where you are no matter what that entails 

Looks lovely, the last picture! I think Washington is soooo beautiful! I lived there for a few years and would love to go back.

Glad you had fun and the car seat looks super cozy, heck, I wish I could have a big fluffy bed to crash in on our road trips..lol

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Augie! He certainly looks stunning particularly in that second pic.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Augie is a very handsome boy. Glad to hear he did so well on your long car trip!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What a great traveling companion! Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. Looks like all of you had a fun trip!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a good boy. Good work on your behalf.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip! It is so much more fun with a well-behaved dog! Good work, Augie! Glad you got a great birthday toy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for the comments everyone.
Kara - are dogs allowed on the train? Amtrak? I have wondered about that but never checked it out. Unless they were pee pad trained, the trains that I have seen only stop long enough for the passengers to get off and on and away they go. Yes, I think he enjoyed being with us, but it made things much more relaxed for me as well - I didn't have that thought in the back of my mind - is he doing OK?

I am so happy with the results of the obedience classes - can't stress the importance of them enough - makes life much easier. While we were at SIL's house (her and DH mom lives with her), Augie picked up a pill that MIL had dropped on the floor. I told him to 'leave it' and he immediately spit it out. We started a new session last night, this session will work toward the canine good citizen certificate. Our biggest challenge, I think at this point, is for him to remain calm when big dogs approach. On walks, I can usually get his attention and distract him until they have passed, but to face them up close and personal is going to require some work. Our trainer had Augie demonstrate loose leash walking as she said he does it so 'prettily'.  And she invited us to enroll in her beginning Rally class that will start next week. I am sooooo excited about that!! He loves working on his 'homework', so I think this will be really fun for us.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Augie. You are adorable. I am happy you got a fun birthday. The classes sound great. I will look into it. Winston enjoyed his ride in that car seat too, one of my best investments. Now I still have the duplicate, but looks like the other "dog" has not materialized, so I may have to return it tomorrow!!!


----------

